# Dog platform for cattail sloughs



## BigDaddy

I have a couple of good sloughs that I hunt that are surrounded by cattails. Hunting them normally involves standing in waders in ankle- or knee-deep water a foot or two back in the cattails. This works great for me, but not for my dog.

I am always stuck with the choice of putting him back in the cattails to keep him dry (which prevents him from seeing anything) or putting him next to me (and have him standing in the water for extended periods of time).

Does anybody know of any plans for a lightweight, portable platform for a dog to use in such a setting? Are there commercial platforms available?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Bobm

I would try to adapt a bow hunting deer stand, down here swamps have trees so we really don't have to modify them just strap the stand on the tree and help the dog get out of the water.

If I went to the same sloughs i would build one out of wood and hide it in a good spot


----------



## Springer

I had one, sold it to my brother, that was about 20" x 36" made out of hard plastic that was coated with some black traction aid. It had 1/2" metal legs that were adjustable so you could set the thing up 2" off the ground or 3' off the ground.

I got it at cabelas but cant find it online after a quick search maybe they don't carry it anymore.


----------



## daveb

We just stack pallets up. Free and easy.


----------



## always_outdoors

Use the sled they sell from Cabelas. I use it to drag the decoys out and then wedge it into the cattails. Holds both of my dogs and it is easy for them to get in and out of. Works great.


----------



## wallmounter

I have been looking for the same thing and just found thses
http://www.sportstand.net/businesspartners.html

They seem to fit the bill, but man they are spendy.


----------



## gundogguru

I have a sport stand and love it we used last week when we where up there. They work great I have the 1 with the decoy bag. If your going to be hunting in water of any kind A sport stand is the way to go.


----------



## NDTerminator

I second the Sport Stand. Great piece of dog gear. Get ahold of Mark Jansma down at **** River Kennels (www.coonriverkennels.com) and he can get you one, pronto...


----------



## BigDaddy

Thanks, guys! This looks like what I have been looking for.


----------



## swany25

I use a camo folding chair. The ones you can buy that come in a bag.


----------



## macmiller

This is a bit late for up north, but what has worked for me is to get an old innertube.(the truck tire size works best for me) You get a piece of 1/4 " plywood and cut it to fit inside the center and drill holes around it's edge and wrap rope around the tube and through the plywood. Get a tow rope tied on and you can use it to haul stuff and the dog soon learns that it is warmer and drier standing in the tube or like one of my labs, balancing on the edge.

Camo it however you wish if you think it is necessaary.


----------



## WIBUCKEYE

Mack's sells the stand that is designed for what you are looking for. I don't have one but used one with a buddy when we were training....they are not the steadiest but dogs get used to them fast.


----------

